# I don't need a girlfriend



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

For the past months certain people have been putting thoughts of my head of me having a girlfriend. This includes my therapist, my mom, people at the job, etc... and also the fact that I feel lonely but I've come to realize this does not mean I need a girlfriend. I'm only lonely because I don't have friends. I am not lonely for a girl. I'm not the romantic type. I am attracted to only some females but I'm not the type to obsess over it, only if it was one as a teenager and I regret not approaching one. Many guys just want one to have sex. I can just masturbate, problem solved.


----------



## Mike90 (Oct 29, 2012)

I am not too much of the romantic type either, never really had a real girlfriend actually. But I do have an okay amount of friends. And right now friends to me are nothing, Im tired of masterbating, a real girlfriend to spend some time with is the only thing I want


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Mike90 said:


> I am not too much of the romantic type either, never really had a real girlfriend actually. But I do have an okay amount of friends. And right now friends to me are nothing, Im tired of masterbating, a real girlfriend to spend some time with is the only thing I want


maybe you should use new techniques


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I feel the same way,I am far to self dependent to ever need a girlfriend.


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

I think I don't need a bf also  When going out w my ex, I always try to share the bill, I can do everything myself or just pay someone to do it. Of course we can live without a bf/gf. But I love having someone by my side when I feel lonely, offer me his shoulders when I cry and protect me when I feel most vulnerable  There are many things our friends unable to do w us  For example, holding our hands, cuddle us in winter, yada yada yada :hug 
But, it's such a nightmare if he leaves me, so I still think I shouldn't have a bf now


----------



## bigcat1967 (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm married - don't have any friends because I work a full-time job and have a part-time business. Basically, I don't have time for friends...


----------



## awkwardsilent (Jun 14, 2012)

Its awesome to be self aware and know what you need. I thought I didn't want a boyfriend recently its been hitting me that I really do. I try not to obsess about it though for years I was sure friends were enough. And I'm glad they are for you, the dating world is tough.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I agree. I don't need a girlfriend, either.

Girls don't like me, anyway, so that's pretty much settled.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Scorpio90 said:


> I think I don't need a bf also  When going out w my ex, I always try to share the bill, I can do everything myself or just pay someone to do it. Of course we can live without a bf/gf. But I love having someone by my side when I feel lonely, offer me his shoulders when I cry and protect me when I feel most vulnerable  There are many things our friends unable to do w us  For example, holding our hands, cuddle us in winter, yada yada yada :hug
> But, it's such a nightmare if he leaves me, so I still think I shouldn't have a bf now


I kinda wish you didn't post this, as you posted all the positives about being in a relationship, things which some of us will never have :sigh

Anyway, good on you OP, if you become happy on your own, girls might like to be around more


----------



## Chilantree (Nov 14, 2012)

I am not sure, I have been hurt so many times chasing after many girls. But when I do find a girl that I really like and she really likes me, and it works, it was bound to end... and I felt super depressed for 2-3 months...


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

apx24 said:


> I kinda wish you didn't post this, as you posted all the positives about being in a relationship, things which some of us will never have :sigh
> 
> Anyway, good on you OP, if you become happy on your own, girls might like to be around more


Oh, I'm really sorry ): But why some of u will never have it???


----------



## MoonForge (Sep 15, 2012)

Right now i don't need a girlfriend either, i'm far too busy with my own daily things and i wouldn't want a relationship where a girl is breathing down my neck, but more like that we can spend time together but also do our own things, sorry its a bit hard to explain, and to be honest when i feel lonely, i just feel lonely. It doesn't help me if i'm in a group of people or have a friend over of if i'm chatting with people, for me at that moment the lonely feeling is just there and it will go away.

But from my opinion its pretty impossible just to decide ''i don't need a girlfriend'', i mean you never know, and you can't plan life, its the same as saying i'm going to become a (insert dream job). From my view, life just doesn't work like that o_o

No offense meant ofcourse, i just don't really agree on deciding that for the rest of your life.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Scorpio90 said:


> Oh, I'm really sorry ): But why some of u will never have it???


Because having social anxiety can prevent you from having healthy relationships and friendships.

Anyway, I don't want to make this post negative so I'll try to say something positive, I will add that a lot of us are single, there can be a lot of other wonderful things other than relationships, it is definitely possible to be happy and single and if you are happy single, in the future, when the time does come for you to have a relationship. you will have more fulfilling and happy one.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Relationships may be wonderful, but having friends that are there for you is definitely more important. Working on your health (both emotional and physical, including anxiety) and responsibilities (job, bills, school, etc.) comes before anything else. Compared to everything else in your life, having a girlfriend is almost trivial.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

same hurr. I don't need no ***** . But I'm still open to it if it happens randomly. I need friends to chill with atm.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

rawrguy said:


> Relationships may be wonderful, but having friends that are there for you is definitely more important. Working on your health (both emotional and physical, including anxiety) and responsibilities (job, bills, school, etc.) comes before anything else. Compared to everything else in your life, having a girlfriend is almost trivial.


:agree

:clap

You are so right, I need to sort out my mental and physical health, my insecurities and focus on my university work and future. I want to be the best man I can possibly be for my girlfriend, but I am nowhere near that point yet.


----------

